# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  Dragon Firmware 1.63 Release

## mohamed73

*Dragon Firmware 1.63 Release*      New firmware for Update the spreadtrun CPU SPRD3 V2.2 Pinfind 
Like SC6531 \SC\8825\SC6825...and others!!! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## الصالحيmx

الرابط  لايعمل ارجو الانتباه

----------


## mohamed73

> الرابط  لايعمل ارجو الانتباه

 بارك الله فيك اخي 
تم تعديل الرابط

----------

